# The Root of All Evil: Religion



## Scott (Apr 24, 2006)

You guys have got to see [video=youtube;TUy-Uq3WuhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUy-Uq3WuhA[/video] hack job by atheist and evolutionist (I know - redundant) Richard Dawkins. He is famous for his anti-religion stands and he wrote The Blind Watchmaker, an anti-creation book. It is 16 minutes and takes a long time to load, even on broadband.

[Edited on 4-24-2006 by Scott]


----------



## tellville (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anyone ever pointed out to him that he is exactly like the people he is critiquing, except he is doing it in the name of Atheism? Well, maybe he's not exactly like the suicide bombers, but he is definitely like Ted Haggard!


----------



## Scott (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah, it reminded me of some kinds of Christian videos, such as the Clinton Chronicles. 

Anyway, the Dawkins video does not present arguments, so much as try to smear religion. 

It is amazing where Haggard shows up. He was the main Christian spokesman on a 20/20 report recently. And people always make the George W. connection (which is probably how he gets the gigs anyway).


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, the root of all evil is the love of money. 

I don't know if religion is what is bad or just "false religion". I know that Christianity is a faith but the Bible does tell what pure and undefiled religion is.


----------

